# Ada soil for Walstad NPT



## phantom8 (Aug 2, 2011)

Greetings everyone! I'm from Hong Kong and new to this forum. I'm trying to setup a Walstad Natural Planted Tank and not sure what soil to use. Does anyone have experience on Ada Soil New Amazonia? Is this soil suitable for NPT? Here is the link for the detail of the said soil.

*Ada Soil New Amazonia (Normal Type)*
http://www.adgshop.com/Aqua_Soil_Amazonia_p/104-021.htm

*Ada Soil New Amazonia (Powder Type)*
http://www.adgshop.com/Amazonia_9_liter_Powder_Type_p/104-041.htm

If this soil is good for NPT, should I be using the Normal or Powder type? There are not many people in Hong Kong having NPT, so I couldn't get much help there. Hope I can find some guidance here. Thanks in advance!


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi!

Walstad advocates using plain old cheap topsoil covered with gravel for the substrate.

I think that works as well as ADA products in NPT's, at a much lower cost.

Good luck!

Bill


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Also there is no need to use a gravel cap with ADA soil. It will also give off lots more ammonia at the beginning than plain old top soil. Visit the stickies at the top of the El Natural forum and read about the basics.


----------



## phantom8 (Aug 2, 2011)

I was planning to put some gravel on top of the Ada soil. Your reply has save me some bucks. Thanks a lot!


----------

